# OAS survivor. Is this a sable shepherd?



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Rescue I help at took in several of the OAS dogs. This beauty was listed as a coyote hybrid. Looks like a Sable Shepherd to me. What do you all think?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I see absolutely no coyote in that dog whatsoever.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't see anything other than a sable shepherd  great looking dog for sure! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Pure GSD. Coyote would change the face dramatically.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> I see absolutely no coyote in that dog whatsoever.


I didn't either. Pure Shepherd or Shepherd mix? Any guesses?


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, light sable. Can't tell how tall he/she is. My brother had a coyote hybrid. Coyotes aren't very big. I just don't see it in this dog. But a big part of the coyote cross is the way they carry themselves and their facial expressions. That's what I remember most about my brother's dog. Almost shifty looking at times. Your dog is beautiful, it's eyes...stunning!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks like purebred GSD to me. Coyotes *can* be bigger, at least here, they can be up to 70lbs. But that is all dog, and looks all GSD to my uneducated eyes. I see them all the time here. In fact, they were just howling a victory kill about 20 minutes ago across the road.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is that purple on the tongue? Isn't that something that a purebred would have? Midnite and Brennan both have it. I don't think I've ever seen that on a mix breed, maybe a chow mix, but I personally have only seen it with purebreds.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Is that purple on the tongue? Isn't that something that a purebred would have? Midnite and Brennan both have it. I don't think I've ever seen that on a mix breed, maybe a chow mix, but I personally have only seen it with purebreds.


Not sure, I haven't seen him in person yet... He is in one of our foster homes. My wl boys had those black/purple marks on the tongue.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

RocketDog said:


> It looks like purebred GSD to me. Coyotes *can* be bigger, at least here, they can be up to 70lbs. But that is all dog, and looks all GSD to my uneducated eyes. I see them all the time here. In fact, they were just howling a victory kill about 20 minutes ago across the road.


Wow! And we're almost neighbors. Coyotes in my area are probably 30-55 lbs. catch them on my trail cam a lot. They like our property for some reason. Anyway, so it is possible to make a larger hybrid with those larger coyotes it appears. Still shepherdmom, IMO all I see is GSD.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Jakesworld said:


> Wow! And we're almost neighbors. Coyotes in my area are probably 30-55 lbs. catch them on my trail cam a lot. They like our property for some reason. Anyway, so it is possible to make a larger hybrid with those larger coyotes it appears. Still shepherdmom, IMO all I see is GSD.



The majority aren't. But-- the guy whose property is kitty-corner to mine, is a taxidermist. Has been for 27 years. He has one in his shop that is (actually, was) 72lbs. There are SO many deer here. Easy pickins. I never see scrawny ones. My house is ten minutes from the Idaho border, in the Mica range.

Oh and neighbors if a few hundred miles is close, hee hee.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very nice, I'd say no coyote and coloring looks to me to be red sable


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't see any coyote, I've seen many coyotes here- looks like just a pretty GSD!!!! Bob


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Purebred GSD.

And the spot on the tongue is just pigment. It makes no difference the breed, pure or mixed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Is that purple on the tongue? Isn't that something that a purebred would have? Midnite and Brennan both have it. I don't think I've ever seen that on a mix breed, maybe a chow mix, but I personally have only seen it with purebreds.


That is a gorgeous GSD with black spots on his tongue.
I hope the poor thing doesn't lose his life because some idiot thought he was a coyote hybrid :crazy:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> That is a gorgeous GSD with black spots on his tongue.
> I hope the poor thing doesn't lose his life because some idiot thought he was a coyote hybrid :crazy:


He is a survivor of the sanctuary of sorrow. He is now safe in rescue, in a foster home learning that not all people are bad.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

"sanctuary of sorrow"? what is that?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> "sanctuary of sorrow"? what is that?


Sanctuary of Sorrow: Animals rescued from deplorable conditions - www.ktnv.com


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

No coyote phenotypes at all from the images you posted, looks like a beautiful sable GSD!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> "sanctuary of sorrow"? what is that?


I forget that people on the other side of the country haven't heard. It was a horrible situation where animals were sent to what was supposed to be animal sanctuary were actually living in nightmare conditions. 

Sanctuary of Sorrow: Animals rescued from deplorable conditions - www.ktnv.com

Journey of Nevada dogs rescued from Sanctuary of Sorrow - www.ktnv.com


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> Sanctuary of Sorrow: Animals rescued from deplorable conditions - www.ktnv.com


 so sad


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> so sad


It's just makes my blood boil. 5 of those dogs were from a hording situation in Gabbs Nevada. Safe Haven and other local rescues stepped in and took as many as they could. 5 were sent to that sanctuary. When word starting getting out about the horrid conditions Safe Haven started trying to get them to release the dogs back to Nevada. After the whole thing blew up we got 3 of the Gabbs dogs (two others have disappeared) we also took in two wolf hybrids. 

Following the story one of our fosters offered to drive back down and get more dogs. She picked up two for Jindo Rescue and 3 more for Safe Haven including the beautiful shepherd she is fostering. 

There are still more in Arizona waiting rescue.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

There's a special place in Hades for monsters like that guy. I can't even call him a man. A man doesn't do that kind of stuff to defenseless creatures


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> There's a special place in Hades for monsters like that guy. I can't even call him a man. A man doesn't do that kind of stuff to defenseless creatures



I really hope so !! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a pure coyote, a 57 lb Airdale mix from her (he jumped our fence from his owners shed) and adopted a chow-ote.

I really don't see any coyote.

Wolf hybrids I've had two..it COULD be a wolf hybrid.

Coyotes had a very particular type of saddle in their pattern and the sable effect is agouti bands (I cant tell if present but I see no coyote anyway)


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think your beautiful dog has any coyote in it, in fact, she looks like a twin to mine. Even the body shape.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks like a sable to me!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the replies.  I am passing them along to the rescue!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this dog looks so much like my Claudia it is spooky . 100% GSD.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sable GSD


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Rescue I help at took in several of the OAS dogs. This beauty was listed as a coyote hybrid. Looks like a Sable Shepherd to me. What do you all think?



Hahahah hahahah coyote hybrid????? That's a sable german shepherd


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Rescue I help at took in several of the OAS dogs. This beauty was listed as a coyote hybrid. Looks like a Sable Shepherd to me. What do you all think?



Purebred sable gsd


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Is that purple on the tongue? Isn't that something that a purebred would have? Midnite and Brennan both have it. I don't think I've ever seen that on a mix breed, maybe a chow mix, but I personally have only seen it with purebreds.



Purebreds do have spots on their tongues. It's not uncommon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

